# 225/40/18 vs 215/35/18



## shunut (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm gonna put new wheels on my car and I've noticed that some people go with 225/40's, which is recommended by every place I look online but some people go with 215/35's. I understand the difference in size and everything but I'm wondering about the actual driving difference. Is there one? Is the drive, feel, of driving on the smaller 215/35's a big difference? Pros/Cons of going with the smaller tire vs the bigger tire? Any help would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 225/40/18 vs 215/35/18 (shunut)*

shorter sidewall = less rim protection. most like be more stiffer and more responsive? smaller diameter = little more torque? and wheel spin?
smaller contact patch= less grip


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 225/40/18 vs 215/35/18 (teutoned)*

The smaller tire throws off the speedo, gives a stiff crappy ride, helps cars go lower.


----------



## shunut (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: 225/40/18 vs 215/35/18 (JDriver1.8t)*

I knew about the speedo thing. 
Is the reason the 215/35 gives a crappier ride than the 225/40 because only because its less tire?
Beyond the speedo and ride quality, is there anything mechanically, that running a smaller tire will do to harm my car?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

There's going to be less sidewall to absorb the road feel so it would be a bit more bumpy. We usually recommend saying within 3% of the stock rolling circumference, I know you may have issues with ABS when you go too big, i'm not sure about going too small though


----------



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

Good answer Steve. The one thing with going with the 215/35 is that this may be closer to the stock rolling diameter than the 225/40. Just some of the things I've run into with sizing tires to keep the proper speedometer reading. Don't think with the little difference on side ratio aspect you will feel to much of a difference in ride quality with the same make of tire. Now when you start changing brands that's where you will start feeling more of a difference.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brad131a4)*

225/40/18 is the factory tire size option.


----------



## Jetdeio84 (Jan 10, 2022)

215/35/18 if you plan to lower your car 
225/40/18 best overall


----------

